# Back to back pregnancies?



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

My platy gave birth on Sunday, but I'm pretty sure she's already pregnant again. Still has the gravid spot and she's starting to get fat again.

Is this common? It's kind of a scary thought... I don't think I can handle another batch of fry, especially since the ones I've got now will only be 4-6 weeks old when they come.

She hasn't been anywhere near a male, but I know they can store sperm. Can they actually start a new pregnancy before they end the last one?


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

yes they can. or it will seem that way. you platie probaly only releaced soem of her fry and now she will get rid of the other fry soon


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

livebearers can have up to 5 (sometimes more) batches of fry from one mating, kinda an erie thought huh?


----------



## Scy64 (Apr 23, 2006)

I think I'm in the same boat you are: both of my female guppies gave birth recently, and they're already looking fat again. Between them, I have have 27 fry (and this is my first experiance with fry too!). I'm hoping there won't be any more babies. If there are, I hope it's just a few. I don't think I can take another 27 babies next month!


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

I just couldn't bring myself to kill them if they come, or let them die... but I definitely won't have time next month to take care of more fry, let alone space. :|


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

my female guppy is on her 5th batch of fry now, and out of all of the fry she's had i have only saved/wanted 5, so thats ohw many i get.
plus every other time she had the fry i was gone, and the most of the fry got eaten


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

I think they are too big liveborn to feed to my Betta. What makes it hard is they already come out with cute trusting little eyes, so I just couldn't do it. I had a hard enough time putting down the two little tail dragger runts...


----------



## Scy64 (Apr 23, 2006)

darkfalz, they do have cute little googly eyes, don't they! Mine see me, and swim slowly up to the side of the tank to stare back at me. Eventually, about half will come over and do this. It's fun to watch!

But 27 pairs of eyes from single drops in two fish....'tis a lot for me. =/

But I like 'em, so I'll do my best with them! Haven't had to put any down, and none that I've found have died (so if anything got eaten, I didn't see it to start with). There's one small one who sits on the bottom more often then not, but he still eats, and swims when he has to. Still though, he's got no trouble moving around it seems, but we'll see how is is later on.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Your luckey compared to me!!!!!!!!
On my seconed batch of fry she had over 113!!!!!!!! A lot have died (not enought room/eaten) Im going crazy! And 2 days ago my other mollie had 15 maby. pluse i still have 5/7 of the first batch!!!!

Im going nuts


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

I have put down 3 with swim bladder, they fight so hard not to be taken. It's very sad. The rest are healthy. They are getting longer, even though they don't look much different. They are picky eaters, they won't even look at the powdered flake after they have had BBS in the morning, but at night they will eat it. Weird. They're still eating the Sera micron, I've got the Sera Mikropan on the way. But thank God I had this micron because they really like it and eat every last little bit with no spitting. It has a good protein/fat content and it's made of lots of good things like spirulina, daphnia and plankton.

Here's the best photo so far, they are 1 week old tomorrow.


----------



## Scy64 (Apr 23, 2006)

Wow, you have a good camera. My fry turn into blurry dots even when getting half as close are you are with that shot.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Would be better if there was manual focus. The flash tends to ruin most of my shots, with the reflective glass of the aquarium. Fry are starting to take on colour, several of them have orange tails like their mothers, others have very distinctive blue fins. I even saw one "yawn" which was so cute.

If I feed them very small amounts of powdered flake while they are hungry (first thing in the morning before they get their BBS, or when they haven't eaten for a few hours) then they eat most of it, with no spitting. You put in the tiniest amount and wait until they finish it all before putting more in, because I think it becomes unpalatable pretty quick. But it's great to see them taking in prepared foods more readily now, other than the micron. Probably in another week's time I can stop the BBS and just feed them Mikropan and other crushed foods.


----------



## Scy64 (Apr 23, 2006)

Mine still go nuts for their First Bites, so I'll keep feeding them that. 

I do have one 'taildragger' that I've found in the tank, but I just can't bring myself to put him down. He swims when he has to, he still eats, and he seems more or less happy. I even tried to take him out with a little bit of plastic from the food packet (I use it to sprinkle food to them), and he actually jumped right off it and back into the tank with the tiniest little splash. Aside from the fact my friend has decided to nickname him "Nemo"...well, I'm willing to take care of him if he's healthy and willing to survive like that. =)


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

SpoiledFishies said:


> my female guppy is on her 5th batch of fry now, and out of all of the fry she's had i have only saved/wanted 5, so thats ohw many i get.
> plus every other time she had the fry i was gone, and the most of the fry got eaten


she is on her 6th batch now :chair:


----------

